# Approx Value: Rem Model 710



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey all,

Anybody have any idea what a GENTLY used Rem Model 710 chambered in 7mm Rem Mag is worth. He's fired less than 50rds through the business end. Its their combo package, Rifle, Synthetic Stock, and Scope. A buddy of mine is looking at trading it in, and I have no idea what they are worth.

T.I.A. :thumb:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Maybe $260 if he sold it on consignment.
Probably less on a trade in.
In comparison, I hear a Rem 788 in very good condition goes for around $400.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Trade in, maybe $150-$200. Selling outright $200-$250. Gunbroker shows several selling between $160-$255, $255 having a camo stock and extra mag. Of course the shipping and FFL fees need to be added in, approx $50. He'd be lucky to get 70% of those prices as the store has to price it to still make a profit. Also, what does a dealer pay for a new one.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

If your FFL guy is charging you anything near $50.00 bucks to do a transfer he or she is SCREWING you. A few years ago the BATF (now BATFE) went around and basically harassed all FFL holders doing transfers to charge at least $20.00 bucks. Most fell in line with them and started charging that. Jay's pawn shop was charging a total of $0.00 before. Yes free to do a transfer. The guy I use now only charges $15.00 to do a transfer. There are lots of FFL holders around and most will not charge a lot of do a transfer. Most you have to work with their schedule but most of us work during the day any way.

The Manhattan Project was not intended to create nuclear weapons, it was meant to recreate the destructive power in a Chuck Norris Roundhouse Kick. They didn't even come close.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

If you noticed, I said SHIPPING and FFL fees. Usually $20-$30 for shipping/insurance and $20-$25 for reasonable FFL fees. Now if you add them up, approx $50.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I did not notice it. Thanks for pointing it out. My comments still stand.

In the movie "The Matrix", Chuck Norris is the Matrix. If you pay close attention in the green "falling code" scenes, you can make out the faint texture of his beard.


----------

